# Memorable live performances. Any tune qualifies.



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


>


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)

How could God give one man such talent


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)

Even near the end, Gary Decarlo had the there there.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*I Dreamed A Dream - Susan Boyle
From "Britain's Got Talent"*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Bad - U2*
Wide Awake in America


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Time To Say Goodbye (Con Te Partirò) - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow. We got some really good music luvers here. I'm hopelessly stuck on the 60-70-and 80's


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*King Without A Crown - Matisyahu*
Live from Stubb's


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Everything Counts - Depeche Mode*
Live from "101"


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Outside - Aaron Lewis (Staind) & Fred Durst*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

16th row in 1977


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


The 2 rock concerts I missed were Pink Floyd and ELP.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 3, 2019)

Punky and Frank................Lol

Thanks everyone for your great contris. Once I figger this board out, I'll send my compliments


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I missed Pink Floyd.  Saw ELP several times, including the 1st US show.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)

This tune is so so kool


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I did see Asia once . Brain Salad Surgery was one of my very first albums.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 4, 2019)

My most favorite live performance available is at the ten minute mark of this clip, I love my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys SO much!!!


God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> My most favorite live performance available is at the ten minute mark of this clip, I love my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys SO much!!!
> 
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> ...


We used to watch Hee Haw and Laugh-In every Saturday evening because there was nothing else on usually in the 60's. ON Sundays it was Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom, Jacque Cousteau and Wonderful World of Disney.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 4, 2019)

^^^ There used to be several other clips at You Tube of the ORB getting to be on the show when Steve was a member of the act until two years ago when they were deleted by the people in charge of the website. Their performance of "Gonna Take A Lot Of River" during that same episode is the one that I miss the most. The way that Steve smiled while singing the song's second verse...I miss him so much!!!

God bless you and those who have loved him longer than me always!!!

Holly


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

The heavenly voices call to me..


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Mom took me to Santana when I was 11.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)

I love the French Horns in this wonderful classic.Percy Faith was a great musician until his hands were badly burned in an accident. But the Great Spirit had other ideas for him...enjoy


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)

No synthesizers......no computers, special mics...............nutin but this


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Here's another one for Marion Morrison.  Anyone knows when his 'vacation' is over?


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 4, 2019)

westwall said:


>



Did they pick up David Crosby at the bar on the way?


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







No idea


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2019)

Jimi WOW!


wowwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Foxey Lady (Miami Pop 1968)*

[MEDIA=youtube]_PVjcIO4MT4[/MEDIA]


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2019)

God he was good!

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze (Live at the Atlanta Pop Festival)*


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)

skye said:


> God he was good!
> 
> *The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze (Live at the Atlanta Pop Festival)*






yup


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2019)

westwall said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > God he was good!
> ...




yup is ok


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)

skye said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...








Hendrix was an elemental force.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Markle (Oct 4, 2019)

westwall said:


>



I bet you didn't know that Elton John was the entertainment at Rush Limbaugh's wedding in 2010.  James Golden, his call screener of many, many years presided over the wedding.


----------



## Markle (Oct 4, 2019)

This had to have been an epic end to an incredible concert.  I love Mick Fleetwood on drums too!  I think he loves playing the crazy man with his eyes!


----------



## Markle (Oct 4, 2019)

My ex-wife was/is a rabid fan of Elvis Presley.  Over those years we easily attended a dozen of his concerts.  Each one seemed better than the last.  We did attend one of his last concerts in Jacksonville Florida.  Driving home I commented to my wife that he looked terrible, overweight, sweating and struggling.  I foolishly commented that he looked like he was going to croak!  NOT a wise thing to say to a rabid fan.

We saw him perform this stirring medley many times.


----------



## Markle (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm old so I've been blessed to see many concerts.   Tina Turner was another legend I saw a number of times.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 5, 2019)

Janis. Unique.


----------



## Markle (Oct 5, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Janis. Unique.



My very favorite female blues artist.


----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2019)

Markle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






You are correct , I didn't know!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

He makes this a religious experience in this take. Fantastic arrangements on this tune.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

Markle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Janis. Unique.
> ...


DEFINITELY.........Look at her her shyness, vulnerability, and nuclear power over this tune.no synthesizers, computers, nonsense...................


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

Let Them Brush You're Rock And Roll Hair............


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

So under rated as a band 42. Mark King is the best bass player I ever seen. He plays The Line like no other. They actually make  the bass a lead guitar. Watch him play in this clip


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

My favorite 'pop' song performance.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

I saw the Seconds Out tour ( which was called the Wind and Wuthering tour I believe  in 1977)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2019)

*With A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker*
1969 Woodstock


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2019)

*Let's Spend Some Time Together (Let's Spend The Night Together) - The Rolling Stones*
from _Ed Sullivan Show_


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

I was at this concert with my friend Putin.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

Saw JW 4 times.....once at Central Park NY and 3 in Ohio.
Audio only
*Woodstock 1969*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2019)

*Light My Fire - The Doors*
from _Ed Sullivan Show _
(Jim Morrison didn't change the words as was requested, so they were never invited back)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2019)

*I'll Be There - Mariah Carey featuring Trey Lorenz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2019)

*Stairway To Heaven - Ann & Nancy Wilson (Heart)*
Live at Kennedy Center Honors, tribute for Led Zeppelin


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

I hope these guys stay together awhile.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

This has kind of an Alvin Lee-  Ten Years After vibe...


----------



## Markle (Oct 5, 2019)

westwall said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





I'm a veritable cornucopia of worthless information!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

And then MTV was born..........


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

You are so great..........


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 5, 2019)

Aunty Entity, age 70...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

Like father like son...........Not flesh nor fish nor bone


----------



## miketx (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

I would like to thank you all for your contris. This is the best music page I've seen. Other music threadscriticize you for posting a certain song....Go pound sand!!. Lol

Again my appreciation


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

This would have been a treat.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 5, 2019)

This is a memorable performance I am sure all music lovers have already seen, but eh, what the hell, post it anyway. 

I can't believe it has been so long now, that two more of these guys have passed.  

RIP George
RIP Tom
RIP Prince


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

Saw Triumph 3 times in Ohio in the 70's.
Always a great show.


----------



## dblack (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

Rock musicians like Marty Friedman are gods in Japan.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 5, 2019)

This tune is so damned kool....LOL


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


>


Reminds me of Jackie Brown.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 6, 2019)

I nominate this for the worst live performance of the 21st Century:


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

Audio only


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 7, 2019)

I was there ... March 1968


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

On Def Leppard drummer Rick Allen's 16th birthday, the band opened for ACDC.
How cool of a 16th birthday is that ? 
I saw them with Queensryche in 1989.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes was awesome both times I saw them.
rip Chris Squire


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 8, 2019)

Seen all 3 of these crooners at different times...

Leon Russell, Willie Nelson and Ray Charles  performing Leon's hit - "A Song For You". Live at willie's 70th birthday concert in New York's Beacon Theatre 2003.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 8, 2019)

And it burns...burns....burns.....


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 8, 2019)

Yer not supposed to sound this good when you're old.......Lol......Incredible live performance........Enjoy


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 8, 2019)

Imho..... This is one of the greatest tunes of all time......everything about it....arrangements, vocals, meaning


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 8, 2019)

RIP Warren


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 8, 2019)

Voiceover great avatar...  Ole #7...


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 8, 2019)

Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Voiceover great avatar...  Ole #7...


Yeah Mick was the ballplayer of my day Ridgerunner . I got a chance to talk to many of the guys on the early 60s Yankees teams but never got the Kick to converse with me . He was my Babe Ruth I guess


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 8, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> RIP Warren


Holloweenie time is here......

Goanna get some beef chow-mein


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 8, 2019)

God bless you and Alison always!!!

Holly (a fan of her for 25 years now)


----------



## westwall (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 9, 2019)

westwall said:


>


Nice tune West ! Here's the next on that venue


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 9, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


>


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 9, 2019)

This is such a great version...............


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 9, 2019)

Now shake it shake it...yeah...yeah


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 9, 2019)

Sorry. This is not live because he is dead...LOL

Happy Holloweenie


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 9, 2019)

this may not fit here but I'm one Northerner that has respect for what these American kids died and fought for . 
Southern Brothers - Protect your heritage , Protect those Monuments


----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)

I never saw Pink Floyd live, but they say these guys are the next best thing.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)

Pantera live in Moscow 1991


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)

One of my favorite concerts was Jethro Tull and Uriah Heep in 1978 or 79 .


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

Amazing drum skills


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)

Mike 1 and Mike 2


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Mike 1 and Mike 2



I always considered this song to be a great showcase of drumming done right.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2019)

Neil Peart 1974


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 15, 2019)

Getting cold out tonight........One of the greatest remakes of all time


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Meister (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)

This is very very very good


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)

This song always makes you feel like your riding in the desert in a sand storm escaping Isis

Start at 5 min 30 sec


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)

It's only teenage wasteland


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)

No wise man has the power to reason away.................


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)

Is this drummer really good or what.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 24, 2019)

Hush Hush.......Keep it down now...VOICES CARRY!!

This is very very very good


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 24, 2019)

Where did all the good songs go????.................Frowning Smiley.......


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 24, 2019)

Outstanding performance


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2019)

Howard Stern sings to Jimmy Kimmel a Carpenters song!


----------



## Mindful (Oct 24, 2019)

David Byrne & The Brooklyn Youth Chorus - One Fine Day


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 24, 2019)

OMG....I just posted a couple responses in the poli thread......Oh I feel so unclean and violated....................Take me to the river....Drop me in the water..............Washing me down....


Dick Clark in the end was so enthusiastic to interview these bunch of Aspergers or near misses...lol


----------



## Mindful (Oct 24, 2019)

One of my favourites:


----------



## sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Oct 24, 2019)

Saw Jethro Tull and Uriah Heep 1979, Richfield, Ohio.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 2, 2019)

Full concert...
This was 97. 
I saw them in 78 with Fleetwood Mac opening for them.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 17, 2019)

Would love to see Joe in concert......
2016 here......


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 20, 2019)

They are so so good.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 20, 2019)

I never could stand her voice. Never gave her a chance. Until I really listened. Listen how she carries the last note. Incredible


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 20, 2019)

Now he is about 67 yrs old here. Lol

Tune starts at 2:20


----------



## sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Would love to see Joe in concert......
> 2016 here......



man, he's just so fluid ......

~S~


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2019)

Never have I seen a crowd reaction like this one.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

Gifted ass musician


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


>


Probably one of the best movies.ever. Love this scene.
"The only wife he is interested in, is invariably the wife of another"...lololol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

Mark King takes the bass to the extreme. A drummer who taught himself bass. One of the best. Watch him. Never seen anything like it. He plays The Line as good as I've ever seen.


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2019)

I like that performance when Jimi Hendrix chews on his guitar


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

skye said:


> I like that performance when Jimi Hendrix chews on his guitar


link?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

Good night

Sex and violence, melody and silence.....sex and violence, melody and silence.....sex and violence, melody and silence....


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I like that performance when Jimi Hendrix chews on his guitar
> ...



just  write it in any good search engine....you will find it


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm at a performance of the Trans Siberian Orchestra.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 22, 2019)

Rest in peace Keith


----------



## the other mike (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 23, 2019)




----------

